# European breakdown cover!



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

My posting seems to have disappeared!
So here we go again.
My friend has a Chevrolet Gulf Stream Sunstream RV and is insured with Adrian flux.
Before coming out to France he was unable to get breakdown cover.
Guess what he broke down.
Luckily he was in the drive at his friend's house and could stay there until the repairs were sorted. 
Also luckily there is an expert in the area and he was able to do the repairs and get my friend back on the road.
So does anyone know where you can get European breakdown cover?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Insure with Safeguard and RAC European wide commercial cover is included.
Neither the AA or the RAC will provide cover to an individual tho' they will provide cover as part of an insurance package.
Green Flag is another option.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

My breakdown cover is also provided by Safeguard but it is the AA that organise it. In 6 years I only needed to use the facility once and that was in France. The service provided was excellent. Hire Car, Accommodation, Taxis all provided in a timely and no fuss manner.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The RAC will insure you  but only if you are a member of the camping and caravan club :roll: Thats why I joined.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Red Pennant from the Caravan Club will insure ..


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

*Follow up!*

Perhaps I should point out that this RV is 31 feet long, just over 100" wide, weighs 5 tonnes and there were only two companies in the UK who would insure it Adrian Flux being the one used, not sure who the other one was.
Luckily here in France your car or camper insurance includes breakdown cover.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Follow up!*



Parky said:


> Perhaps I should point out that this RV is 31 feet long, just over 100" wide, weighs 5 tonnes and there were only two companies in the UK who would insure it Adrian Flux being the one used, not sure who the other one was.
> Luckily here in France your car or camper insurance includes breakdown cover.


We used Red Pennant, our RV is 36 ft and 8ton.. full breakdown cover, all EU countires.


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info - will pass it on to my mate.


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have just been quoted £124.95 for annual European Breakdown Cover for my 10m motorhome with a 5m trailer with a 180 day single trip restriction.

This was with Brittania Rescue who can be contacted on 0800 591563.

It also gives UK Homestart and all the rest of it.

I thought that was quite good.


----------

